

Install Mac OS X on VMWare - abl
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Vmware_how_to
Has anyone been successful in running Cocoa via this setup?
======
abl
Has anyone been successful in running Cocoa via this setup?

~~~
duskwuff
Running Cocoa what? Cocoa is a set of APIs, not an operating system.

~~~
abl
I meant using the cocoa api in this setup. anyone?

~~~
duskwuff
All Mac OS X applications use Cocoa, with the exception of a few Carbon
holdouts.

If you're actually asking about _building_ Cocoa applications, XCode is
thataway: <http://developer.apple.com/technology/xcode.html>

